# Anyone else tried Maca-powder?



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got my Maca-powder delivered on the door (fancy) today. Excited to see if it has an effect. So I'm curious if anyone else have tried it?

It is supposed to help mood-swings, PMS, hormone problems and the alike.
I also take Spirulina (algea) every day for more energy


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea, i just got mine 3 days ago. Not much difference yet, maybe a little bit more energy and an increase in libido. Gelatinized version works better i heard. The one i bought was Royal Maca.


----------



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm hoping the libido thing will kick in with me aswell. Mostly for my bf's sake, the poor thing.

Since I live in Denmark (not allowed for sale in this country) I ordered mine from www.gojiking.co.uk and I'm very happy with it.

Put it in some raw chocolate yesterday and I can REALLY recomend it if you don't mind the taste and like dark chocolate :clap


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Aves said:


> I'm hoping the libido thing will kick in with me aswell. Mostly for my bf's sake, the poor thing.
> 
> Since I live in Denmark (not allowed for sale in this country) I ordered mine from www.gojiking.co.uk and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Put it in some raw chocolate yesterday and I can REALLY recomend it if you don't mind the taste and like dark chocolate :clap


well the one i have comes in capsules so i dont have to worry about the taste and can take as much as i want :boogie


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

yes i have tried it, for me its wasnt that impressive . but if it works for you, great.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a bag of the powder but I couldn't stand it so I bought the capsules instead. I never take supplements for very long, I end up forgetting about them. I didn't notice any difference in anything when i was taking them. I bought them mostly for the libido thing.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw a pack of this in my health food store today, and thinking of this thread I decided to buy it. I just made a cup of green tea and put a tablespoon of this in it, doesn't taste bad at all. How much are you meant to take per day?


----------



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd reccomend mixing it with cool liquid and not hot tea  the heat kills of some of the nutrients. I take 1 teaspoon of it every day wich I'm about 90% sure is the correct starting amount. If I feel like I need it I take a bit more. 

1 week now and I can say for certain it has increased the libido thing. But if you take too much I've read online it can enhance your PMS/moody symptoms for a bit until your body balances out. The powder detoxes so it's nothing bad, just means it works


----------



## share (Nov 27, 2012)

*Good maca is best*

Hi, I'd like to share a few of my finding in many years of experimental vitamin and superfood trial. Maca powder is a favorite but you need quality. Maca can do ALOT and I suggest you research it. The best I have taken is maca pro-elite from natures best superfoods. All there stuff is good but that maca rocks! on the anxiety side of things dr Christopher's relax ease taken 3 at a time 2 times a day is really good. Also if you need it and recommended is lithium orotate. It's good for u n good for anxiety but if not needed I would only take it once or twice a week ( it comes in 5 mg pills). For overall health an algae like Spirulina or chlorella does a lot to "tune" your body n detox. (Again natures best superfoods is great source) I'd love to here feed back if these suggestions worked for you. God bless.


----------



## nath5212 (Apr 15, 2013)

share said:


> Hi, I'd like to share a few of my finding in many years of experimental vitamin and superfood trial. Maca powder is a favorite but you need quality. Maca can do ALOT and I suggest you research it. The best I have taken is maca pro-elite from natures best superfoods. All there stuff is good but that maca rocks! on the anxiety side of things dr Christopher's relax ease taken 3 at a time 2 times a day is really good. Also if you need it and recommended is lithium orotate. It's good for u n good for anxiety but if not needed I would only take it once or twice a week ( it comes in 5 mg pills). For overall health an algae like Spirulina or chlorella does a lot to "tune" your body n detox. (Again natures best superfoods is great source) I'd love to here feed back if these suggestions worked for you. God bless.


+1


----------



## nath5212 (Apr 15, 2013)

thaswasup said:


> Yea, i just got mine 3 days ago. Not much difference yet, maybe a little bit more energy and an increase in libido. Gelatinized version works better i heard. The one i bought was Royal Maca.


I choose gelatinized because a study that was done which proved.


----------



## ibar (Dec 25, 2013)

*Can anyone actually say that Maca inhanced sex function?*

Hey, It's kinf of embarassing to talk about it, 
I'm 33years old and had lately problems with functioning in bed (some level of impotence :yes). I don't know what exactly causes it, maybe the fact that i'm highly anxious about something lately. 
I read at this maca root website, that maca supplements can contribute to impotence. Can anyone please say from your experience, that this actually works?
Thank you, will appreciate any help with this disturbing issue


----------

